# Average cost and weight of UHMW for an 18' boat?



## Wood_Duck (Aug 9, 2015)

So I had been planning on getting a new Blazer hull and reusing my current motor, but talking to a friend who owns one of the local boat stores last week, I was offered a deal that was too good to pass up and ended up trading in my whole rig and I bought a brand new SeaArk RXJT180 with 90/65 Yamaha, lol. It sort of worked out for the best considering the excellent trade I got and now I have much more room than the Blazer hull I was looking at so I'm quite happy. I'm wondering for those that have had UHMW added, out the door what did you pay roughly and for what size hull? I'm going to try and get the Rock Proof UHMW intake soon for it and sort of want to do the hull. But do you typically do the whole bottom or just the center? Also any idea on what weight it would add to an 18' rig? Luckily the SeaArk isn't too heavy of a hull for what it is compared to some of the other 18' boats but still a concern with the 90/65 powering it(sadly the boat wasn't rated for the 115/80).


----------



## jetntosmallies (Aug 12, 2015)

A quick google search turned up a cost for a 4'x8'x.5" sheet of uhmw of almost 800.00 dollars. It would 
Take almost 4 sheets to do the entire bottom so you have spent almost 3 grand and haven't even begun to install it. So an out the door price is going to be really close to 4 grand. You can fix a boat load of holes for that kind of money.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 12, 2015)

There is a guy on here who has a tinny with sheets of UHMW on the bottom. He is concerned that the sheets will rip off. He had removed the sheets and is left with 100 or so holes to be repaired. He can't even find a welder who wants to take that job on.

Just be aware of the long-term effects of what you are contemplating.

richg99


----------



## SPI (Oct 23, 2015)

An option to UHMW is applying K-5. Here is a Phantom Jet Boat Youtube link showcasing the protective properties of this product.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njsZW81_Aec


----------

